
Namecheap's VPN offering - clickme_zsh
https://www.namecheap.com/vpn/
======
edf13
How has this made it on to the home page?

~~~
LyndsySimon
I don't see why not - when Amazon releases a new product, it's usually
featured here. Namecheap is one of the leading registrars, and their moving
into this space is newsworthy.

I'd even say that the rise of easy-to-use VPN services is newsworthy in and of
itself, as it signals a greater awareness of privacy concerns and an
increasing level of sophistication for the general public.

------
chewzerita
There is no link to just download openvpn config files for *nix users. Does it
even use openvpn?

~~~
clickme_zsh
They dont mention support for OpenVPN anywhere on the page, so my guess is
they don't.

~~~
dxxvi
No OpenVPN + the price is a little bit below ok -> they will disappear soon.

~~~
clickme_zsh
Yeah, I mean the market is filled with VPN Service providers.

------
tapirl
It might be not a good decision for DO to provide VPN services. The reason is
there are many DO users from China. Providing VPN services may cause China
block all DO IPs and consequently force China users to use other hostings.

~~~
clickme_zsh
DO ?

~~~
hastaluego
I feel like maybe they thought the site was for digital ocean...?

~~~
clickme_zsh
Eh! Somebody didn't read the title or the article at all.

------
ykevinator
Anyone know if namecheap is an American company?

~~~
clickme_zsh
Yes they are an American company. Wiki:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namecheap](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namecheap)

